# Facebook Friends List Privacy



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

OK so this is a strange question...I have tied googling it but whenever I gogole for question on Facebook, I either get the limitted FB answer, or some article form years ago...as if Google is suppressing the information or something.

Anyway my question is this:is it possible that FB users are keeping SOME friends private, and not others? EG It shows me that Mr x has 9 mutual friends with me, but I am sure that there must be another person who is not showing?

Thanks if anyone knows the answer!


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it is possible


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Clementine. said:


> Yes, it is possible


How to do this?


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

I tried this, and I could only make either the whole List visible to others, or none of the list. I could not hide parts of the list. Am I right?


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I have this setting on my FB page. I actually switched over from the previous version to Timeline with it active.
Here are the steps:

*Privacy settings*

*Connecting to Facebook*
*View Settings*

*See your Friends List*

*Choose: #4*
*Everyone*
*Friends of Friends*
*Friends Only*
*Custom edit*

*In the Custom Privacy dialogue box select: "Only Me"
**Save.

*


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe you should all go check your e-mails. Just read on the news that they changed all 900 million users' e-mails to some @facebook or some crap. Soooo glad I don't have FB. Sounds like Big Brother to me.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Enki said:


> I have this setting on my FB page. I actually switched over from the previous version to Timeline with it active.
> Here are the steps:
> 
> *Privacy settings*
> ...


Hey...thanks Enki for the help. 

I have done this already though...my question is a bit complicated lol maybe I am not explaining it well!

I think that Mr x has more than 8 friends in common with me. In particular I think he is friends with Mr Y. but when I look it tells me we only have 8 mutual friends.

Is it possible he is hiding certain contacts?


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

ilphithra said:


> Maybe you should all go check your e-mails. Just read on the news that they changed all 900 million users' e-mails to some @facebook or some crap. Soooo glad I don't have FB. Sounds like Big Brother to me.


they only have access to the info you give them...I think people worry too much.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Catenaccio said:


> Hey...thanks Enki for the help.
> 
> I have done this already though...my question is a bit complicated lol maybe I am not explaining it well!
> 
> ...


It's definitely possible. People can opt to be unsearchable, raise their security all the way, or even block people. I'm not sure what's going on in your case, but it might be something of that sort. Just be careful with what information you give them. Since the last major bout between Google and Facebook, Zuckerberg has completely reworded the data use policy. Similarly, 'Like' options act as spyware in the sense that they literally open a port to that website, company, affiliate. It's like perforating the firewall on your computer, in a way. Whoever is invisible to you may have chosen to be so - it might be out of your hands to change that.

Hope that helps :happy:


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Enki said:


> It's definitely possible. People can opt to be unsearchable, raise their security all the way, or even block people. I'm not sure what's going on in your case, but it might be something of that sort. Just be careful with what information you give them. Since the last major bout between Google and Facebook, Zuckerberg has completely reworded the data use policy. Similarly, 'Like' options act as spyware in the sense that they literally open a port to that website, company, affiliate. It's like perforating the firewall on your computer, in a way. Whoever is invisible to you may have chosen to be so - it might be out of your hands to change that.
> 
> Hope that helps :happy:



Hi thanks! 

The wierd this is...this person shows up as a mutual friend int he case of other friends...and I have them as a Friend myself...so it is not that they are unsearchable or hidden.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

How sure are you that Mr. X has Mr. Y as a friend?


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

infinitia said:


> How sure are you that Mr. X has Mr. Y as a friend?


I am not...I just very much think so. I would be glad if not but I would like to know for sure. I am trying to see if this problem I speculating on is possible by checking my own FB settings, but I can't see any way to hide SOME friends and not others.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

Well there's a way to specify which of your friends gets to see your list of friends and who doesn't, but I don't think you can specify which friends they can see. I'm pretty sure they can see either all or none of your list of friends. My best guess is that Mr. X and Mr. Y aren't friends at all.


----------

